# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Hỏi về máy cắt dây YouYang

## baonam

Các bác có ai có file image hay file ghost lại Flash disk của máy cắt dây Youyang ko ạ
Máy em giờ báo lỗi file EMM386 với 2 file .SYS gì đó ko nhớ tên, để coi lại. ko khởi động vào hệ điều khiển máy cắt được ạ.
SẵN tiện có bác nào bán hay biết chỗ mua SDram với cái main của nó ko ?

Thanks các bác !

----------

bibonxyz

----------


## dmt7779

Máy bạn chạy phần mềm gì UY-30 (uy-50), GS-20 ,trên card điều khiển loại gì UY50-A hay sao, mình có bán Main p3 + thẻ DOM dung lượng 128Mb kèm theo.
Bạn vào link này xem nhé Disk only module usb

----------


## dmt7779

Đầy đủ cho bạn cần
https://www.5giay.vn/threads/ban-hyp...ost-1057633965

----------


## dmt7779

> Em chan choi may s?, mu?n ki?m 1 may phim hi?u Omlypus hay Nikon vi em ch? co lens MF 2 hang nay, ti?n kho?ng 4-5tr, hay du?i 10tr cung dc 
> v?y nh? anh em dung qua ch? dum nen mua cai may nao b?n d?p, nh? g?n, it hu h?ng 
> 
> c?m on nhi?u ?  
> 
> P S  <a href="patrickdomingo com/buy-viagra-in-london">patrickdomingo com/buy-viagra-in-london</a>


Bạn gỏ tiếng Việt có dấu lại, mình đọc không hiểu gì cả

----------

